# Easy Spiced Poached Fruit



## subfuscpersona (Feb 19, 2005)

hi all

I posted the "recipe" in the "Fruit and Nuts"  section of DC http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/85154-post1.html

This makes a nice  (and inexpensive) dessert on its own or could be used over pound cake or...well...use your imaginations


----------

